# Generador de Rampa con frecuencia de 60Hz



## david1820 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tambien en esto de la electronica hago un esfuerzo por que la verdad me gusta
Necesito hacer una practica para hacer un GENERADOR DE RAMPA de 0v-5V con una frecuencia de 60 Hz.

No tenia idea de como pero me puse a leer y a investigar, lo primero que se debe de hacer es usar un comparador para convertir la onda senoidal, despues utilizar un diodo para polarizar positivamente el voltaje, despues un integrador para generar la rampa, y un capasitor para reducir el ruido. En teoria ya mas o menos se le pido ayuda para saber si me pueden hechar la mano con un esquema para poder realizarlo. (Tambien estuve viendo unos esquemas y parace que se ocupa un transistor), me podrian hechar la mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2009)

Mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## david1820 (Feb 12, 2009)

No hay forma de hacerlo con Op Amp´s.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2009)

¿ Que es lo que necesitas, una rampa o una señal triangular ?
Si es triangular con 1 o 2 amplificador operacionales lo logras

En el post que te mande, el generador de rampa se dispara con la frecuencia de linea 50/60Hz por lo que su frecuencia posee buena presición, si no lo quieres sincronizar con la red, le colocas un 555 como disparador (Astable a 60z)

Otras formas 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/generador-dos-ondas-triangulares-250khz-desfasadas-15637/

Este es un oscilador con salida triangular


----------



## david1820 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ocupo un circuito que genere una onda de rampa positiva y con Amplificadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

david1820 dijo:
			
		

> Ocupo un circuito que genere una onda de rampa positiva y con Amplificadores.


Mira esto, con R12 puedes corregir la frecuencia


----------

